# Crit air problems



## jeffscarborough (Jul 5, 2022)

Trying to get a new Crit air sticker for my new van and having problems with the official French website. When adding pictures of my v5 it keeps saying that they are to large and jpeg files must be less than 2mb. Even if I go down to 135kb each I get the same message?
help!


----------



## Moped (Jul 5, 2022)

I took an image on my iPad when completing the form and it accepted it.

Is your image format jpeg?

What are you using to take the image?

Can you lower the camera image file size when taking the picture?

As an aside a motorised caravan is classified as a car for the purposes of the application regardless of its size. The form is not clear on this as mine is classified as a heavy goods vehicle in one section and motorised caravan in another section of the V5.  Car was accepted and I received a Class 2 sticker.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 5, 2022)

I had the same problem, I finished up taking a photo with my camera, it accepted that the first time


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 5, 2022)

Open file on phone/lap top etc and then Screen shot it 

Usually a Quick easy answer to photo files that are too large


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jul 5, 2022)

I am using jpeg format, images taken on iPhone.
screen shooting converts to png but ups the image size. 
seems strange as the one I got for my previous van wasn’t a problem.


----------



## REC (Jul 5, 2022)

I had the same problem, had to downsize the picture and eventually got it sorted!


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 5, 2022)

I sometimes get this because my iPhone camera has too high a resolution for some things. Easiest way I have found is attack the pic to an email to send to yourself, it will offer what resolutions you want. If I select medium it always works


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jul 5, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> I sometimes get this because my iPhone camera has too high a resolution for some things. Easiest way I have found is attack the pic to an email to send to yourself, it will offer what resolutions you want. If I select medium it always works


I have reduced it by sending it to myself and reducing the size until it’s unreadable, but still not acceptable.


----------



## colinm (Jul 5, 2022)

If you have windows laptop/pute, open photo with 'paint', resize so that largest edge is 2400 pixels, and save as jpeg.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 6, 2022)

You must have been naughty on one of your jollies over there and this is their way of barring you to avoid any diplomatic complications


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jul 6, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> You must have been naughty on one of your jollies over there and this is their way of barring you to avoid any diplomatic complications


Who told you that


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 6, 2022)

jeffscarborough said:


> I have reduced it by sending it to myself and reducing the size until it’s unreadable, but still not acceptable.


Are you sure file size is the only requirement as once you get below 2mb it should go if that is the only requirement? iPhones take in a different format to jpeg unless the user changes a setting but sending by email also changes format to jpeg as well as option to reduce size. I don’t know what type of phone you have but is it using jpeg?

There are many free online converts you can try if you can’t to it on the phone


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jul 6, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> Are you sure file size is the only requirement as once you get below 2mb it should go if that is the only requirement? iPhones take in a different format to jpeg unless the user changes a setting but sending by email also changes format to jpeg as well as option to reduce size. I don’t know what type of phone you have but is it using jpeg?
> 
> There are many free online converts you can try if you can’t to it on the phone


iPhone and iPad. Format is jpeg.
I’ll involve my mate next week, he’s more computer literate than what i is


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jul 6, 2022)

This time I used ‘image size’ app and reduced the PNG format pictures then emailed them to me (they were barely readable)
it all went through, so fingers crossed


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jul 8, 2022)

Bingo  I’ve got an email saying the disc category 2 is on its way.
thanks for your help folks.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 11, 2022)

We had the same problem - currently in Germany and crossing into France next week. iPhones and iPads only. It took a little faffing but no need for re-sizing apps. We managed to get them to send the Crit air sticker to a camp site just inside France (Colmar) without problems. Got in touch with the camp site and they told us they’d keep hold of it for us.

Therefore, if you are touring Europe and entering France from another direction, use a camp site to get your Crit air sticker!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 12, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> I sometimes get this because my iPhone camera has too high a resolution for some things. Easiest way I have found is attack the pic to an email to send to yourself, it will offer what resolutions you want. If I select medium it always works



Ditto


----------

